# Home schooling in Menorca



## 6jammy (May 15, 2012)

Hello there,

I have lived on and off in Menorca for a few years. Have not been back since 2010 because I had a baby at Christmas time. Now she is here and we are thinking that Menorca would be a better place for her to grow up, doe's anyone know if it's legal/illegal to home school in the Balearics? I know they have international schools in Majorca, but I much prefer Menorca.
Many thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

6jammy said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I have lived on and off in Menorca for a few years. Have not been back since 2010 because I had a baby at Christmas time. Now she is here and we are thinking that Menorca would be a better place for her to grow up, doe's anyone know if it's legal/illegal to home school in the Balearics? I know they have international schools in Majorca, but I much prefer Menorca.
> Many thanks


Look at the thread at the top of the Spain forum called forms etcetc. Look at post 3 to find threads about education including home schooling or search it on the forum search


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I thought that broadly speaking home Schooling was a no no in Spain?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think the Spanish see it as child neglect to not allow a child the privilege to go to school and have been known in some cases to prosecute parents. but whether thats still the case I dont know. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> I thought that broadly speaking home Schooling was a no no in Spain?


Exactly, which is why I directed 6jammy to the thread 'cos it's all in there - somewhere


----------



## Cgrey (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi, I know this is an old thread but I'm hoping to start spending more time in Menorca, whilst keeping my base in the UK. I home educate my 4 year old twins. Did you end up home educating your daughter in Menorca or did you meet any other home educators? We have a good network here so it would be great to meet people whilst we are there too.


----------

